# Littleleaf Linden Life Span



## Themadd1 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello all,

I am interested to know if anyone knows the average life span of Littleleaf Linden Trees. An average would be fine... 

Thanks,

Themadd1


----------



## jmack (Mar 20, 2006)

Themadd1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am interested to know if anyone knows the average life span of Littleleaf Linden Trees. An average would be fine...
> 
> ...


uhhh until i cuts it down... seriously couldnt find a life span what do you specifically need to know?


----------



## Themadd1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Customer wants to know how long this type of tree could live on their property. I am going to Soil Drench it, prune, etc. Basically I told the customer as long as I can remove some of the stressors it should last a long time. It is in decline but I can bring it back...


----------



## Themadd1 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am planning a Davey tree fert and also a mycor spore drench. Basically a little boost for the area. I would do an injection but there are alot of foilage under the tree I want to help fertilize as well. I have also sold a mulching under the canopy out to the drip line.


----------



## jmack (Mar 24, 2006)

*nice*



Themadd1 said:


> I am planning a Davey tree fert and also a mycor spore drench. Basically a little boost for the area. I would do an injection but there are alot of foilage under the tree I want to help fertilize as well. I have also sold a mulching under the canopy out to the drip line.


nice sale i found aphids and j beetles listed as potential problems sell it md1


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 24, 2006)

Themadd1 said:


> It is in decline but I can bring it back...



Sounds like it has borers to me. Did you do a soil test, or what makes you think the soil is deficient of some nutrient?


----------



## Themadd1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> Sounds like it has borers to me. Did you do a soil test, or what makes you think the soil is deficient of some nutrient?




Checked not borers, it is a small yard where it was trampled for years by kids/dog and it has had a lot of deadwood over time. No sign of borers that I noticed. The reason for using the fert would be assist the root system with new growth, at the same time the injections would help to improve lack of air


----------



## treeman45246 (Mar 28, 2006)

Is there a root flare? Lindens often have girdling root problems around here... planting problems mostly.


----------



## TreeLady (Mar 28, 2006)

> Is there a root flare? Lindens often have girdling root problems around here... planting problems mostly.



True. Alot of people plant them too deep then mulch a good 6 inches too high.

For a compaction issues we have had success with vertical mulching.


----------



## Themadd1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Flare is fine. The idea of vertical mulching is an option I have been looking for a good reason to get an air spade. Just one of those pieces of equipment I could use on any job but cant justify the costs without a few big money jobs to cover the costs. Thanks for all the advice...


----------



## TreeLady (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't have an airspade yet either, they are pretty expensive. We use a gas drill and perforate the dripline with 2 inch holes about 5 inches deep then backfill with leaf compost.


----------



## Themadd1 (Apr 5, 2006)

If you do it this way your missing about 80-90% of the root system as I see it. I am just going to buy the spade. They are great for digging short trenches for pvc drainage lines as well. I used to own and operate an industrial services company and have a decent amount of knowledge about soil texture/sampling, and excavation work. I might have even killed a few trees in my life with heavy equipment and excavation of root systems. I am now a big fan of the mycorrizae spores after seeing a root system regenerate in a little over a year. Dr. Shigo has it made...


----------

